# Tile over schluter in a limited time



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Mark from Schulter Canada just called back and told me that the only Rapid Set they recommend is Grani Rapid from Mapei. He adviced me to use Non Modified thin set as if I choose to use the Grani I will void my warranty.
> 
> He said it would work but I will have no warranty.
> 
> ...


this is just a contradiciton, you can use it but it will void your warranty...thanks dumass, im sure there are numerous products that I can use that will void my warranty that wasnt the question. I think that most of the representatives are just spitting back from the Manuel without any real knowledge or extrapolation. Im sure it doesnt take much to be a representative other than just reading the Manuel one night.

If I was a representative and I said that a product wouldn't be warranted then how can I in that same sentence say that it can be used? fishy stuff


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Ardex FB-9L is hands down the best thinset to use under, and over Ditra. It has a pot life of at least a couple of hours (more than you'll ever need for commercial floor work), and is groutable in 6 hours. Because it is engineered to be mixed to a pourable consistency, there is no worry of over watering to install the Ditra. FB-9L is completely self hydrating, so there is absolutely no worries about curing. 

I was told by Ardex that they would provide a 10 year written warranty for use with Ditra. I have to admit, I have never asked them for this warranty, but I was told this directly from the horses mouth, so to speak.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*I think this warranty trumps your verbal one...*

"Limited Warranty

Ardex, L.P. warrants that if this product proves to have manufacturing defects and ARDEX is notified of such within six months from the date ARDEX shipped the product, ARDEX will replace the defective product f.o.b. factory. Such product replacement shall constitute the sole and exclusive remedy for any claim under this warranty. ARDEX does not authorize anyone, including ARDEX Representatives, to make any statements which supersede, modify or supplement the information provided on its printed literature or package labels without written confirmation from the Ardex Technical Service Department. Any installations proceeding without this confirmation,
or misinstallations of the product, will void this warranty.

* THIS WARRANTY IS IN LIEU OF ALL OTHER WARRANTIES, EXPRESSED, IMPLIED, OR STATUTORY, AND IS STRICTLY LIMITED TO ITS TERMS. ARDEX MAKES NO WARRANTY OF MERCHANTABILITY OR SUITABILITY OF ITS PRODUCTS FOR ANY PARTICULAR PURPOSE*. 

All product demonstrations are placed for illustrative purposes only and do not constitute a warranty of any kind. 

*ARDEX SELLS ITS PRODUCTS UPON THE CONDITION THAT CUSTOMERS SHALL CONDUCT THEIR OWN TESTS TO DETERMINE THE SUITABILITY OF THE PRODUCTS FOR THE CUSTOMERS’ INTENDED PURPOSES.* 


UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES WILL ARDEX BE LIABLE FOR ECONOMIC, SPECIAL, INCIDENTAL, OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES OR LOSSES OF ANY KIND WHATSOEVER ARISING OUT OF OR OCCASIONED BY THE SELECTION, USE, INSTALLATION, OR REPLACEMENT OF THESE PRODUCTS.


© 2005 ARDEX, L.P. All rights reserved. AT112 (Rev. F 06/06) " * Source

Ardex's Warranty


Headquarters 
ARDEX ENGINEERED CEMENTS
400 Ardex Park Drive
Aliquippa, Pennsylvania 15001 • USA

Toll-Free Phone: (888) 512-7339
Phone: (724) 203-5000
Fax: (724) 203-5001
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> "Limited Warranty
> 
> Ardex, L.P. warrants that if this product proves to have manufacturing defects and ARDEX is notified of such within six months from the date ARDEX shipped the product, ARDEX will replace the defective product f.o.b. factory. Such product replacement shall constitute the sole and exclusive remedy for any claim under this warranty. ARDEX does not authorize anyone, including ARDEX Representatives, to make any statements which supersede, modify or supplement the information provided on its printed literature or package labels without written confirmation from the Ardex Technical Service Department. Any installations proceeding without this confirmation,
> or misinstallations of the product, will void this warranty.
> ...


Blah blah blah


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

HS345 said:


> Blah blah blah


John is like a social worker/advocate when it comes to tile.......


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> John is like a social worker/advocate when it comes to tile.......


Naw, he just likes to argue for the sake of argument. 

I wasn't simply told about the warranty by my local rep. I attended a two day workshop at the Ardex facility in Pittsburgh, that's where I was told about the FB-9L/Ditra warranty.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

HS345 said:


> Naw, he just likes to argue for the sake of argument.
> 
> I wasn't simply told about the warranty by my local rep. I attended a two day workshop at the Ardex facility in Pittsburgh, that's where I was told about the FB-9L/Ditra warranty.


I don't buy books anymore... if I want a long read I just log in to CT and search for Johns posts 
Ru from PA Greg???


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Greg is just a tile rockstar that goes to all these fancy training classes! :laughing:

If I went to the Ardex class in PA, I'd probably end up having to take TINSTAAFL out to dinner.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Greg is just a tile rockstar that goes to all these fancy training classes! :laughing:
> 
> If I went to the Ardex class in PA, I'd probably end up having to take TINSTAAFL out to dinner.


And not me???? I only live 4 minutes away from Tin... I was gonna meet up with him buuuutttt he forgot to plow his driveway this winter :l


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

See, now I'm taking 2 out to dinner.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> See, now I'm taking 2 out to dinner.


There's some good dive bars with classy chix in our town.... Tin buys the drinks, and I'll be your wing! Problem is... the babes here don't wanna leave the bar soooo they'll drag ya to the bathroom


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Well this has really sparked an interest at my shop. I've used the ditra with ultra flex rs at an office building about 6 years ago worked fine. I think what happens here is people who may be reps are reading literature that they r given. I don't know who to believe . I'm probrably gonna end up filling the mat and using rs to set.. if u read the liteerature on the back of ardex tl wood it totally contradicts the literature on the jug of p- 51 primer that the bag tells u to use . Putting some serious faith in what I and others know what works... literature schmiterature....thanks again!


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

its bureaucratic nonsense that what bothers me and half the reps are only stating whats already written. They say, "well you could do this, but its not warranted." So you're flat out saying certain modified products will work. Im sorry but if a rep is saying it will work it has to be warranted otherwise, DONT FOOKING SAY ANYTHING


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

here's a thought. Set the matt and fill the waffles with r/s. Crank up the heat or blow hot air across the floor. When dry, cover with masonite or drywall for the customers. Next day, set with a little drier non-modified. The dried waffle filled r/s will suck out some of the water from the regular thinset helping to set it faster. Cover and tape seams to protect tile. Finish grout next day.

BTW, the Ardex (and other r/s's) will work fine. But Schluter only warranties non-modified so if you want their warranty you need to do it their way.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> I don't buy books anymore... if I want a long read I just log in to CT and search for Johns posts
> Ru from PA Greg???


I'm in Ohio, but not far from PA.  About an hour and a half drive from Pittsburgh. 

To the OP, the Ardex FB-9L is not technically a rapid set, it gives you plenty of pot life and open time, but is groutable and walkable in six hours. If you have access to it, maybe you could contact Ardex and ask them about the ten year written warranty I heard about in PA, and exactly what it covers.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Bastien1337 said:


> its bureaucratic nonsense that what bothers me and half the reps are only stating whats already written. They say, "well you could do this, but its not warranted." So you're flat out saying certain modified products will work. Im sorry but if a rep is saying it will work it has to be warranted otherwise, DONT FOOKING SAY ANYTHING


Yep, this prohibition against modified mortar is largely political, as Schluter has no such prohibition in Europe. Any self hydrating mortar will work just fine with Ditra.

I too have been told by Schluter that rapid set is fine to use.

I am personally not worried one iota about the Ditra warranty, half the time I use Versabond to set over Ditra. Lightly modified, never a problem. I can see how a large commercial job might be a little worrisome, but really, how many of us have ever had a Ditra failure. Let's see a show of hands......yeah.....that's what I thought. :whistling

Currently working on a Ditra XL job. But this one is by the book, since the thinset was already supplied. :biggrin: Kerabond.....Angus should be proud. :biggrin:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> And not me???? I only live 4 minutes away from Tin... I was gonna meet up with him buuuutttt he forgot to plow his driveway this winter :l


I'm not touching it today, either. Tell you what, bring your truck, pick me up and we'll drive to Pittsburgh. I'll buy you a drink when we get there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Its a "snow day" for me too


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Ardex's warranty with Schluter's products*

I spoke just now with Pat at Ardex. Pat works in the technical division of Ardex is one of the few people who can issues these ten year warranties.

I was told by Pat that I can indeed get a ten year warranty from them if I use there product to instal, set and grout the job. Here is the kicker. I need to first obtain permission from Schluter before the ten year warranty is 100 percent.

I spoke to Pat about this round and round and he tells me that they have worked with Blanke and their Uncoupling Mat and this system is good to go for a ten year warranty. I ask for some more information and he promised to email it to me.

So who out there thinks Schluter will step up to the plate and offer up a ten year warranty?

It's been a day and still no word back from Dale.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> I spoke just now with Pat at Ardex. Pat works in the technical division of Ardex is one of the few people who can issues these ten year warranties.
> 
> I was told by Pat that I can indeed get a ten year warranty from them if I use there product to instal, set and grout the job. Here is the kicker. I need to first obtain permission from Schluter before the ten year warranty is 100 percent.
> 
> ...


 John,
Although your posts can sometimes be extensive and overkill... I will hand it to you that you have no problem making the calls and posting the names of some of these "pencil Pushers" that work for these manufacturers. Sometimes it's a different game when peoples names go public:thumbup: I'm interested to see what some of the outcomes are...

Save this post, it may be the only time I compliment you:laughing::laughing:
There is nothing more annoying when you are told one thing(undocumented) from the source and then on the backside it becomes a different story. The bottom line is that we are the ones bustin our butts to install these products:hammer::hammer: and if they want to continue to sell the products, they need to provide some answers or else...:boxing:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Protecting the interests of the men on the tools*

Thanks for the compliment - I'll Screen Shot and keep it for future reference. 

I think it is only fair that we protect the interest of the men working on the tools.

I am given a lot of information from many sources. I have let every one know that I will not accept "Special Info" and that I want to know if I help or advice someone on a install they are at least protected by a warranty.

From all my research I have found countless examples of "Salemen Selling" - I have worked many years in sales and can tell you that a lot of what is "Talked About" is worthless junk that only pads a salesman's pockets.

This work we are doing every day can harm a home, created mold and make our kids sick. If you are a salesman and telling setters what they want to hear... 

That is a moral decision you have made. Karma will turn around one day and bite you in the ASS.

If we the setters and installers then take this one comment and tell the world via a forum like this we may in fact cause someone to loose their company, their reputation and I have no wish to be part of that. You men know me - I have not change my efforts to reduce landfills and educate the hard core DIYer's on proper install techniques.

I am calling the boys out. By name. Lets see who steps up to play ball. The tech at Ardex was amazing he spoke with conviction and instead of making anyone sound bad said that in this business there is often "Unethical Marketing" - this is what drives me batty - because this is what I see as well.

I have not worked with Ardex before and wish to learn more about their products so I can offer them up as a solution. 

JW


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Thanks for the compliment - I'll Screen Shot and keep it for future reference.
> 
> I think it is only fair that we protect the interest of the men working on the tools.
> 
> ...


John,
Did you get any calls back yet???


----------



## izzy (Oct 6, 2009)

Is Saturday thru to Monday mourning an option? No banks I know of are open.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*A call back from Schluter*

I have not heard back from Dale at all.

He must be very busy. Dale might be at Buildex here in Vancouver this month.

If I don't hear from him by then I'll ask him in person at the show. I have a feeling that Dale might not be allowed to send me an email as Schluter Head Office knows I plan on sharing all my insight.

Will see.

JW


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> I have not heard back from Dale at all.
> 
> He must be very busy. Dale might be at Buildex here in Vancouver this month.
> 
> ...


Well, about a week ago I was tiling the showroom panels at a tile supplier for the city of windsor and we had a discussion about using non modified mortars for a full bodied porcelin. So we started a little experiment I set 5 tiles over polished concrete with their brand of non modified in which schluter themselves let them put the ditra name on the bag. 1st day after 24 hours popped a tile while not fully cured came off the mortar not leaving much on the til......that's fine 24 hours isn't really a lot of time. Popped one today and had 0 adhesion on the porcelin tile. Not selling me on this theory gonna keep trying a tile a week to see if the 28 day mark makes a difference. So far even though they won't gaurantee it ill take my chances with the way I've been tought. Let u know how the next ones go.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Groutface said:


> Well, about a week ago I was tiling the showroom panels at a tile supplier for the city of windsor and we had a discussion about using non modified mortars for a full bodied porcelin. So we started a little experiment I set 5 tiles over polished concrete with their brand of non modified in which schluter themselves let them put the ditra name on the bag. 1st day after 24 hours popped a tile while not fully cured came off the mortar not leaving much on the til......that's fine 24 hours isn't really a lot of time. Popped one today and had 0 adhesion on the porcelin tile. Not selling me on this theory gonna keep trying a tile a week to see if the 28 day mark makes a difference. So far even though they won't gaurantee it ill take my chances with the way I've been tought. Let u know how the next ones go.


How could setting a tile over concrete even be considered a legitimate experiment for Ditra? Oh yeah....it can't. 

Wouldn't you want to use some Ditra in an experiment concerning, ummm, like Ditra? I'm just sayin'....


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Groutface said:


> 1st day after 24 hours popped a tile while not fully cured came off the mortar not leaving much on the til......that's fine 24 hours isn't really a lot of time. Popped one today and had 0 adhesion on the porcelin tile.


Maybe I'm wrong but don't those results tell me that the tiles weren't back buttered? How do you get 95% coverage without back buttering porcelain?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but don't those results tell me that the tiles weren't back buttered? How do you get 95% coverage without back buttering porcelain?


I was thinking the same thing, but waited for the "better guy" to respond


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but don't those results tell me that the tiles weren't back buttered? How do you get 95% coverage without back buttering porcelain?


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Ya know thats what just what I was thinking.


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

I as well was thinking what the professional tile guy was thinking but didnt say it until he said it, just in case I wasnt thinking it.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

HS345 said:


> How could setting a tile over concrete even be considered a legitimate experiment for Ditra? Oh yeah....it can't.
> 
> Wouldn't you want to use some Ditra in an experiment concerning, ummm, like Ditra? I'm just sayin'....


Good point but the experiment was to see how well the non modified bonded to the back of porcelin !


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Groutface said:


> Good point but the experiment was to see how well the non modified bonded to the back of porcelin !


Yes, but wasn't it in the context of Schluter recommending non mod? If so, the experiment is null and void. 

Schluter's contention is that porcelain can be bonded with unmodified due to the hydration which is achieved by sandwiching between two impervious layers. 

Try this experiment, stick two pieces of porcelain together with the Ditraset. Make sure you burn the backs of the tile to be fair.  Pry them apart after 24 hours and see if the porcelain bonded.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

HS345 said:


> Yes, but wasn't it in the context of Schluter recommending non mod? If so, the experiment is null and void.
> 
> Schluter's contention is that porcelain can be bonded with unmodified due to the hydration which is achieved by sandwiching between two impervious layers.
> 
> Try this experiment, stick two pieces of porcelain together with the Ditraset. Make sure you burn the backs of the tile to be fair. :wink: Pry them apart after 24 hours and see if the porcelain bonded.


Will do. Thanks for the input


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Groutface said:


> Good point but the experiment was to see how well the non modified bonded to the back of porcelin !


What about my point?

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/tile-over-schluter-limited-time-91728/index3/#post1115901


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

angus242 said:


> What about my point?
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/tile-over-schluter-limited-time-91728/index3/#post1115901


Just wear a hat and hopefully nobody will notice. :jester:

All joking aside, you can certainly get 100% coverage without back buttering if you use a big enough notch. But what you don't get is a good mechanical bond. When you back butter, burn in, key in, flat back, which ever term you use, it definitely has a positive effect on bond strength. :thumbsup: 

Last week I had plopped the last remnants of a bucket of Kerabond onto a porcelain tile. I was going to mix another bucket, but it was late and I was tired. I ended up going home instead, and forgot about the tile. Next morning, that Kerabond blob was stuck, *but good*, to the back of that tile. I could not pry it off with my margin trowel. I chiseled off the blob, and there was definitely transfer to the back of the tile. Certainly not as much transfer as you'd like, but this was without any back buttering whatsoever.

In the test results Schluter publishes in the Ditra Handbook there are two unmodified thinset test results listed, one of them performed significantly better than the other. It is Kerabond. 

I have done the experiment I suggested a couple of posts back, I am completely confident that you can in fact, bond porcelain tile to Ditra with unmodified thinset. :thumbsup:


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Comes down to the quality of the thinset you choose.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> What about my point?
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/tile-over-schluter-limited-time-91728/index3/#post1115901


Sorry angus your point was well put but I don't back butter all my installations....I use a half inch square notch for majority of installs on the floor...but back buttering on all natural stone products for sure......thumbsup!


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm signing up for the schluter seminar in toronto......turns out there's a lot to learn about it....


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Groutface said:


> Sorry angus your point was well put but I don't back butter all my installations....I use a half inch square notch for majority of installs on the floor...but back buttering on all natural stone products for sure......thumbsup!


Glad to hear you are choosing more education. I do recommend taking the Schluter class. While what products you decide to use aren't as important, the class does cover a few aspects of tiling that relate to more than just Schluterising the world.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Glad to hear you are choosing more education. I do recommend taking the Schluter class. While what products you decide to use aren't as important, the class does cover a few aspects of tiling that relate to more than just Schluterising the world.


Thanks. For the input


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Schluter Training at the Toronto TTMAC office*



Groutface said:


> I'm signing up for the schluter seminar in toronto......turns out there's a lot to learn about it....


The course is a good one. There is lots of science and some good visual presentations on deflection. Before you take the class look up the best thinsets to set various tile and stone. While your at the class ask what thin set Schluter advises...

Then when your done the class call Schluter and see if both answers match up. If in class your told that modified thinsets can be used ask the question about the warranty and ask for it in writing.

JW


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

groutface when be this training session? I might go aswell


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Bastien1337 said:


> groutface when be this training session? I might go aswell


The workshop dates are as follows:

January 6-7
February 10-11
March 10-11
April 7-8
May 12-13
A couple have already passed but still 3 workshops open....


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

is it to late to join the feb 10th one?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Bastien1337 said:


> is it to late to join the feb 10th one?


I'd say yes. They limit the class to 50 and (I believe) require a 6 weeks lead on signing up. 

You might call to see if there were cancellations.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Just to let u know I went across the whole job with rapid set. Turned out fantastic without a hitch....thanks for the input.


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

I signed up for the May class at herr schluter


----------



## Bonzai (Dec 23, 2009)

izzy said:


> Is Saturday thru to Monday mourning an option? No banks I know of are open.


Lots of banks are open Saturday in Canada and TD Bank now open some 200 branches on Sunday.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonzai said:


> Lots of banks are open Saturday in Canada and TD Bank now open some 200 branches on Sunday.


Yep it just so happen we hav three more to do with same procedure!


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Bastien1337 said:


> I signed up for the May class at herr schluter


I've inquired of the may class also still waiting for a reply!


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

I called today and filled out the form. I'll be there for the may class, You should go grout. I talked to a lovely lady named astrid


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Bastien1337 said:


> I called today and filled out the form. I'll be there for the may class, You should go grout. I talked to a lovely lady named astrid


Be good to be there...lots to learn about this system as well as hydration and deflection.......pumped just waiting for an email reply


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Bastien1337 said:


> I called today and filled out the form. I'll be there for the may class, You should go grout. I talked to a lovely lady named astrid


Yo just got email today...looks like I'm in just waiting for confirmation.....c u der Bastien!


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## algernon (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the thread!

I'm just finishing two 5x6 bath floors with Ditra and have used Rapid Set over the Ditra, with the toilet going back on immediately(  ). 


Not my idea, but I'm working directly for the Building's Owner who said "Please do it this way, and if there's a repair, we'll pay you to fix it" The idea is, that the people need to take a **** in the evenings, hence prep/kerdi drain/ditra, tile set for toilet reinstall on Day 1.

I'm treating this as a laboratory experiment, as I hope to do a lot of work for this guy, and expect to be alerted of any failures.


----------



## algernon (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh, regarding the Schluter workshop...
It was awesome. I went to one in Vancouver in '08 and it was really really good. I can't say a single thing bad about the experience. Hotel, Food, Learning all free... and a free Kerdi Shower Kit for staying behind to help clean up. Did I mention they also gave us a free cloth bag, trowels and a t-shirt?


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

algernon said:


> Thanks for the thread!
> 
> I'm just finishing two 5x6 bath floors with Ditra and have used Rapid Set over the Ditra, with the toilet going back on immediately(  ).
> 
> ...


Don't worry algernon..........done right this works great.....onto my second bank this way.....works like a charm......double the dry time on rapid set,which is only six hours......good to go....thumbsup!


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Why not use rapid set and Nobel TS?*

You could be using Nobel TS and Rapid Set and have a bullet proof install and one that does deviated from what the company wants to see happen.

I think it is a poor choice men going into these commercial jobs and not understanding the down falls.

I have been reading that many commercial concrete orders are way high in Fly Ash and this is causing lots of failures. If this is the case and you think a little Ditra will save you you are mistaken.

Then to set it with rapid and have no warranty is way to risky in my book.

This is the reason I'm told that many commercial installers anti fracture membrane is "Yellow" and not "Orange".

Dale Kempster still has not returned my calls from Schluter. I think all these weeks he could have made time. He was just here in Vancouver.

I'll call his boss and ask him. Lets see what the president of Schluter Canada recommends. I'll ask about Fly Ash and what they recommend when the fly ash compound is at 40% content... I bet they say.... "Use Non-Modified Thinset" :shutup:

JW


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> You could be using Nobel TS and Rapid Set and have a bullet proof install and one that does deviated from what the company wants to see happen.
> 
> I think it is a poor choice men going into these commercial jobs and not understanding the down falls.
> 
> ...


Well .....JW......I have just recieve confirmation for the schluter workshop. On may 12 - 13 and I'm looking forward to finding out the final scoop on this....that being said.....I as well as my supplier have never even heard of noble until I joined this forum."which by the way is money" nobody around here to my knowledge even knows what it is and the answer to the non modified question is .....ya I'm starting to see the light but the fact of the matter is I have to have people walking on this in six hours ....so it kinda limits my options.. everybody on this forum that I've talked to or read their replys ,has a super grasp on what they r doing....I could only hope to be as educated as a percentage of them . So shutup .........laughing and kidding.......caint wait to see what's up!


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*The go to man at Schluter*

I just got off the phone with Silvan from Schluter Head Office. He was able to answer my questions that I have been waiting for weeks for answers.

If you have a technical question and want some solid advice on installing Kerdi and Schluter call Silvan. 1-800-667-8746 [email protected]

If you need to tile over Schluter in a limited time there are other options. They are however the "Job Site Specific" varitey and Silvan is the man who can help stear you in the right direction.

We did have a great conversation about Non-modified thinsets and which is the best and that is a subject for a whole new thread!

JW


----------

